# mounting Ryobi Plunge router in Wolfcraft table



## Denise16 (Nov 28, 2008)

Okay, no snickering....
I am brand new to routering and last night tried to mount my brand new (never used) Ryobi Plunge router in a Wolfcraft rounter table. The bit I bought for doing all my baseboards barely stuck above the table. I don't even know where to begain after reading earlier posts about similar problems. I promised I could do this job on my own and now I'm at a loss. I'm 30 minutes from the nearest hardware store. PLease help. I'm sure I will provide endless amusement to seasoned routers that frequent this site. Thanks in advance for your suggestions, but remember, I'm a router virgin so keep it simple!
D


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Denise16:
We all started some place at some time. I am not familiar with the router table you are
going to use, but some general guide lines may be in order. Usually when mounting a router into a table the existing base plate is removed from the router, since its thickness subtracts from the reach through the table. When using a plunge router it helps to remove the springs from the router, as this makes it easier to adjust up and down.
you may find that it's easier to adjust the hieght of the bit on the way down so that your not fighting the weight of the machine. The screws that hold the base to the router may turn out to be shorter than you need, so you may have to buy some longer ones and they may be Metric sized. I hope this helps, good luck woodnut65


----------



## Denise16 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response. I'm not that comfortable taking the springs off my nice new router. Would another option be to just buy another router, ie not a plunge router, that would more easily mounted? If so, I'd be grateful for any suggestions on a nice, easy to use, mid-priced router. I'm going to be working mainly (more likely exclusively) on softwood, if that makes a difference.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Denise16

Put your new router back in the box and return it, then pickup one of the combo kits,, the ones that have a plunge base and a standard base, use the standard base in the router table 

Then you have the best of both router worlds 

Just a note when you use the standard base be sure and remove the black base plate (the norm) from the router and put it back in the box...you can use it for a template from time to time to make new and bigger base plates...for your plunge router setup.. Thing square for your new base plates not round ones..pie are square but not base plates... 

I will suggest you get one of the new kits from Sears, they run 110.oo bucks for both in the kit..


=========





Denise16 said:


> Thanks for the quick response. I'm not that comfortable taking the springs off my nice new router. Would another option be to just buy another router, ie not a plunge router, that would more easily mounted? If so, I'd be grateful for any suggestions on a nice, easy to use, mid-priced router. I'm going to be working mainly (more likely exclusively) on softwood, if that makes a difference.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Denise and welcome to the forums. Do they have Sears stores in Canada?


----------



## ore (Jan 30, 2017)

Removing the springs does not affect the integrity of the routers. There is a double knot screw on the side. Remove the knots and you can slide the springs right off. you can slide them back in when you need them. this is an easy process

Good Luck 
Ore


----------

